# Parts Needed for 1965 Schwinn Typhoon



## unstable (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking for the following parts to complete/restore a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon that I have hanging in my garage.

Handlebars, handlebar grips, black seat, decals.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 24, 2009)

*parts*

i have a nice set of handlebars and black grips ,,make offer to wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------

